# My little girls.



## shaz179 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heres pic of my little girls. They were born in Jul/Aug 2009.
Heres Storm.........

















And heres Chase.......





















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 13, 2010)

They are beautiful! What species of tortoise are they? I was originally thinking Greek, but they look kind of like Hermans with the dark body pigmentation.  Are they eating and growing well for you? They are very cute--nothing cuter than a teeny tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2010)

Something tells me you like that show "Storm Chasers."


----------



## kbaker (Jan 13, 2010)

I love the black head.


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 13, 2010)

Storm chaser!hahha. Chase has quite the grumpy look!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 13, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Something tells me you like that show "Storm Chasers."



Hahaha! Watching too much T.V. can have one good side effect, I guess. 

Your torties are adorable! My only complaint is that you didn't include an item for scale in the photo. Are you planning to keep both of them and raise them together? 

I wonder if clutch mates get along better than unrelated tortoises in the same enclosures?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 13, 2010)

looks like hermann's to me based on the shell. Anyone else?

very cute though either way.


----------



## Isa (Jan 13, 2010)

Amazing pictures!! Storm and Chase are 2 beautiful subjets and you are a very good photographer


----------



## terryo (Jan 13, 2010)

Your pictures are wonderful. Yes, there's nothing cuter than a baby ....anything. I love those little black faces too.


----------



## shaz179 (Jan 14, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Something tells me you like that show "Storm Chasers."



I must admit that ive never seen the programme.

I picked Storms name and my partner chose Chase. More so because wen we first put Chase in all Storm was doing was chasing her. Thats y the name was picked lol

This is Chase...






This is Storm.........


----------



## shaz179 (Jan 15, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> They are beautiful! What species of tortoise are they? I was originally thinking Greek, but they look kind of like Hermans with the dark body pigmentation.  Are they eating and growing well for you? They are very cute--nothing cuter than a teeny tort.



Yes they are hermanns torts


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey that's not American money! That's English money!

Can I have some?


----------



## rickyjones09 (Jan 16, 2010)

wow, looking so cute and eating that, leaf, a pure vegetarian guys, their beauty are awesome. I just don't understand why some of the guys tries to eliminate those great creatures.


----------



## stacey1471 (Jan 16, 2010)

they are lovley !!! did you get from a local breeder ? or store ??  bleessss


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 16, 2010)

I love Hermanns' shell pattern. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pix.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jan 17, 2010)

They are so cute. Love the coloring!


----------



## shaz179 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got them from a local breeder after talking to lots of people that has had torts from him before.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 29, 2010)

Well you certainly got two beauties. You took some great pictures of them, too.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 29, 2010)

Adorable, congratulations!


----------

